# Fur price



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

What should I get for skinned coyote fur?


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Depends where u live, how the fur is. The price is changing all the time


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I am in central Indiana.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. how's the fur?
sorry, my bad. pics might help a lil.did you flesh and stretch it or is it raw in your freezer?

info is everything.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Fleshed and dried. I am just starting out so I fixed to holes i added.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

This was one I shot with my Bow.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Rub some Borax into the fur and give it a good brushing working from the tail towards the hair. That'll help clean out the fur and make it stand up and shine.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking at your "picture" it seems as your yote was taken before full prime and the under fur is not developed which makes it a fairly flat hide and not much trim value. If your going to market the pelt, it would be a good idea to cut the front legs short to remove the dark fur on the foreleg--- that shows signs of coydog in past generations and will be discounted.

IMO, you may get $10-$15 on that hide.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Looking at your "picture" it seems as your yote was taken before full prime and the under fur is not developed which makes it a fairly flat hide and not much trim value. If your going to market the pelt, it would be a good idea to cut the front legs short to remove the dark fur on the foreleg--- that shows signs of coydog in past generations and will be discounted.
> 
> IMO, you may get $10-$15 on that hide.
> 
> awprint:


Really ? I'd never heard of that color associating a coyote with a tame dog , learn something every day here on PT.. I've taken a halff dozen coyotes this year with that coloring and didnt know where it came from . Thanx Cat


----------

